# Snowboarding Pants for Big Boys



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

The only companies I'm familiar with are Columbia, as you mentioned, and I believe Spyder make some 3xl pants. I'm actually the same waist size as you and I couldn't be happier with my Columbia Ridge Runners.


----------



## PointyStick (Dec 5, 2009)

My biggest issue is when I am strapping on the board after the lift...inevitably the pants ride low/jacket rides up and my lower back freezes. Only thing I have found to work is tighten my belt until almost painful. Any other suggestions?


----------



## slanteye (Dec 26, 2008)

maybe look into sum systems that hook up together so that ur jacket and pants dont seperate.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

You may consider getting suspenders rather than using a belt or get full bibbed pants.


----------



## ChubbyGuy (Mar 5, 2009)

^^ +1 for the suspenders, sounds like it will fix your back freeze problem. Also, many companies such as burton offer jacket to pant linking, which zips the pant to the jacket almost completely to make sort of a one piece suit. 
686, DC, analog, nomis are some brands off the top of my head that offer at least 1 or 2 suspender pants.
As far as fit, columbia as more of a ski brand will most likely have tighter fitting clothes, but in the snowboard world most everything will be looser fitting, and when it is slimmer it will usually say "slim fit." But from experience 686 pants are very roomy, and so is burton's "team relaxed fit", both of which are pretty solid clothing manufacturers.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

ChubbyGuy said:


> ^^ +1 for the suspenders, sounds like it will fix your back freeze problem. Also, many companies such as burton offer jacket to pant linking, which zips the pant to the jacket almost completely to make sort of a one piece suit.
> 686, DC, analog, nomis are some brands off the top of my head that offer at least 1 or 2 suspender pants.
> As far as fit, columbia as more of a ski brand will most likely have tighter fitting clothes, but in the snowboard world most everything will be looser fitting, and when it is slimmer it will usually say "slim fit." But from experience 686 pants are very roomy, and so is burton's "team relaxed fit", both of which are pretty solid clothing manufacturers.


 
All this is true, but I haven't seen a single product of any of those companies, that fit a size 48 waist.


----------



## milner_7 (Feb 14, 2009)

Pants can be tough to find the right fit. I am relativly small in stature, 5'6 with a 34 waist and weigh 160 but have to wear a Large in my Oakley pants. My problem is the length. Special Blend has "freedom fit" which is very roomy. You can check them out:dunno:


----------



## avenged1985 (Nov 3, 2009)

milner_7 said:


> Pants can be tough to find the right fit. I am relativly small in stature, 5'6 with a 34 waist and weigh 160 but have to wear a Large in my Oakley pants. My problem is the length. Special Blend has "freedom fit" which is very roomy. You can check them out:dunno:


same deal with me. got quite long pants.


----------



## PointyStick (Dec 5, 2009)

*Now I need a jacket*

Went snowboarding at Cypress (Vancouver BC) today and had a nice fall; ended up head downhill in a 3-foot deep crevice. Good thing I was wearing my helmet or I would have done some serious damage to brain.

Ended up ripping my jacket on some rocks at the bottom of the crevice, so now my want to by new pants has been replaced with the need to replace my jacket.

Little off-topic, but any suggestions on a coat, shell only? I dont need a jacket with insulation as I seem to keep very warm just going down the mountain (at least to about -15C)

Also looking at some new boots as mine are about 1/2 size too small, any suggestions? I wear a size 13 shoe and use strap bindings.

Thanks,


----------

